# Joey 4K says the TV doesn't support HDCP... but I'm watching HBO.



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

If I try to watch VoD on my older TV via my Joey 4K (connected to my 2008 plasma via HDMI), I'm told I can't, as the TV doesn't support HDCP.

But I can watch HBO, Cinemax or most of the pay channels, which I know from experience will not play via HDMI on a TV that does not support HDCP.

Luckily I've no need to watch VoD on the Joey 4K, but it's certainly wacky nonetheless.

I suspect that the HDCP it's expecting to see for VoD is HDCP 2.2 (the standard for 4K video), where HBO and other channels are OK with HDCP 1.4.

Obviously a 2008 TV would only support HDCP 1._x_, as HDCP 2.2 wasn't finalized until 2013.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, essentially, you got what we discussed last years here ...
good for you
some people still don't get the difference and complaining,complaining ...


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

My problem is that occaionally, I get the "your TV does not support HDCP" and fixes itself on reboot. This ain't a HDCP version problem, it is a H3 software issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jhsanchez said:


> My problem is that occaionally, I get the "your TV does not support HDCP" and fixes itself on reboot. This ain't a HDCP version problem, it is a H3 software issue.


I wouldn't conclude your way, the HDCP protocol is time sensitive, so each new negotiation made in different condition regrading timing, adding to that it's hardware part of H3 or other device.
As I recommend many times - try use re-connection HDMI cable "method" before proceed with cold reboot.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't conclude your way, the HDCP protocol is time sensitive, so each new negotiation made in different condition regrading timing, adding to that it's hardware part of H3 or other device.
> As I recommend many times - try use re-connection HDMI cable "method" before proceed with cold reboot.


None of that affects it.

I can *always* watch HBO and other pay channels.

I can *never* watch VoD due to an HDCP error no matter how many resets or reboots are done.

My particular issue *does* seem to be an HDCP issue - likely because my display only supports HDCP 1.*1*.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, you got the reason
so, only one way out - change the monitor to new one


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

P Smith said:


> so, only one way out - change the monitor to new one


Not so fast. 

Integral 4K60 4:4:4 600MHz : HDFury.com | Fix HDCP Error and Solve Connecting issues


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kucharsk said:


> Not so fast.
> 
> Integral 4K60 4:4:4 600MHz : HDFury.com | Fix HDCP Error and Solve Connecting issues


for $249.00-$579.00
oh no!


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

P Smith said:


> for $249.00-$579.00
> oh no!


$249 is a *lot* cheaper than a new TV that can beat the PQ of the plasma with which I'm experiencing the issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't know why the 2x difference in the price, perhaps your TV would require most expensive version ? Then prices for 4K TV of medium size is close


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I don't know why the 2x difference in the price, perhaps your TV would require most expensive version ? Then prices for 4K TV of medium size is close


If you go to the site you'll see the device is $249; the higher prices are for configurations that include additional accessories and associated cabling.

The top $579 price is for _two_ devices and _eight_ HDMI cables.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, Fry's has good deals for 4K TV sets each week ...


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

P Smith said:


> well, Fry's has good deals for 4K TV sets each week ...


The only TV with picture quality even close to a plasma is an OLED, and the most inexpensive, the LG 55B6P, is hovering around $2300 these days.

FWIW, the HD Fury Integral solves the problem *completely*.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kucharsk said:


> The only TV with picture quality even close to a plasma is an OLED, and the most inexpensive, the LG 55B6P, is hovering around $2300 these days.
> 
> FWIW, the HD Fury Integral solves the problem *completely*.


No LGs for me, as they use 4 dots per pixel technology


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

While Plasma and OLED TVs might look wonderful, I'm concerned about screen burn-in with highly susceptible technologies. I had a phone with a OLED display and it lasted about 3 years before the burn-in became very noticeable. Both technologies have been around for awhile, so maybe things have improved?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Blowgun said:


> While Plasma and OLED TVs might look wonderful, I'm concerned about screen burn-in with highly susceptible technologies. I had a phone with a OLED display and it lasted about 3 years before the burn-in became very noticeable. Both technologies have been around for awhile, so maybe things have improved?


You _can_ create burn-in on an OLED but you really have to work at it.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

P Smith said:


> No LGs for me, as they use 4 dots per pixel technology


Since no other display technology looks better, I'm not sure what your concern is.


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

fyi.....not sure if this HDCP 2.x is relevant to this thread or not.....probably depends on which DISH receiver or not.....Here's a copy I posted on the VIP 612, 622, 722 forum.....which might explain some older issues I had many years back with HDCP:

Wow....almost 6 years later on my old HDCP complaint.......
Breaking News here in 2017......DISH has finally implemented HDCP 2.x
for my old VIP 612 which still works just fine these many years later. Ref:

HDCP 2.2 copy protection and 4K Ultra HD TV

Joy to the World especially for those of us with older receivers like the 600,
700, and 900 series receivers. For me, with my single VIP 612 HDMI output
port for my primary SAMSUNG HDTV and single component output port for my secondary SONY HDTV in the bedroom not far away, it means a lot.

Up until February, last month, I had turn on my primary HDTV in the rec room to be able to watch any of the 20 HDCP protected channels (HBO, ESPN, USA, SYFI, CNBC....) on my HDTV in the bedroom without the dreaded ".....HDCP detected error..."This device does not support HDCP protocol..." even though this 5 year old SONY Bravia has been HDCP compliant from the factory.

I remember one morning, last month, I turned on the bedroom HDTV, without the primary being on, and behold.....no HDCP Error message on an HBO channel! I couldn't believe it! I thought I was dreaming until I read about recent HDCP 2.x protocol implementation. Thank you Hollywood, steaming competition like NETFLIX, and DISH for finally waking up to the reality of everyone moving away from Satellite
providers and going the movie theaters. Sorry it took you 6 years to finally wake up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rogernet said:


> DISH has finally implemented HDCP 2.x
> for my old VIP 612


it cannot be done !
if you did read that article you should know it's HW part of whole chain

popup message from dish device is produced by FW and could be suppressed in certain cases


----------

